# WE GOT FRY!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Came back from my mums yesterday and noticed some small redd eggs at the corner of me tank!! There was java leaves all over the tank!!! 
I came in this evening and there are little fry swimmin all around!!! So sweet!! No pics as yet as my camera aint workin but will sort it asap!!! Hopefully a few of them will last!!! Not get sucked in2 me internal filter! the mother is very protective2!!!


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

man that is so sweet dude!!congrats


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

how many babies do you think you got their?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Mmmmm dunno m8 roughly id say bout hundred or more!! At the mo!! I kno il probably lose a load but ive turned me filtration down and the powewrhead off!!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice lets see some pics and updates!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Sweet keep us updated


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

thats awesome man were all happy 4 ya u gotta get some pics in soon


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

from eggs to free swimming in one day? you need some pics of that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

da thats sweet congrats

what size tank and how many occupants
and what size are they


----------



## turbo-man (Jun 10, 2004)

Awww, listen to the proud father!

Congrats mate!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats that is sweet!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

hell yeah that is bad as hell


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i wish i have a breeding pair too


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cool beans.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

armac said:


> from eggs to free swimming in one day? you need some pics of that


:nod: Well apparently Ps eggs only take 48 hrs to hatch so i could have not spotted the 1st day as i wasnt there lol!!!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> da thats sweet congrats
> 
> what size tank and how many occupants
> and what size are they


 LOL Read me signature!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats allot of stuff in your signature


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

did you know what p's are they and what is the size of your female????


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

xtreme_pingu said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > from eggs to free swimming in one day? you need some pics of that
> ...


 they do not become free swimming for several days after they hatch :nod:


----------



## bigd (Apr 24, 2004)

thats sweet,good luck on them


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

how are u keeping them away from the othe p's


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Well a sad day!!! All the fry have gone!!! My wife had her mate round withe their young daughter and she turned my powerhead and filter to full power!!! No babies been seen for a couple of days now!! Better luck next time eh??!!

As for the other piranhas do they need 2be seperated?? I thought they didnt eat their own??


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

sorry for that lost man, better luck nest time and don't let your wife touch you p's again


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

chriscool911 said:


> sorry for that lost man, better luck nest time and don't let your wife touch you p's again










She wont be anyway as we're splittin up!!! My Ps are MY babies!! She can fight over everythin but the Ps are mine!!!! LOL!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

(quote) xtreme_pingu
As for the other piranhas do they need 2be seperated?? I thought they didnt eat their own??

here is a video that will show you what could easily happen to your fertilized eggs or what will happen to the fry, once hatched if you leave them in with adult p's "female and male" no exception i am affraid.....









http://www.piranha-fury.com/download/pafil...tion=file&id=45


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Totally agree Nike, I have taken your advise on this matter and now after 5 days have hundreds of Fry swimming around in my 10 Gallon tank.


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

Nike,
Nice video of Ps eating eggs. The music was a nice touch! Almost brought me to tears...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

save them babies, go out and buy a 10 gal and an undergravel filter system, make some cashola off the whole deal


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ColdStone said:


> Nike,
> Nice video of Ps eating eggs. The music was a nice touch! Almost brought me to tears...


 that is john williams' schindler's list theme.. I love that music..
poor eggs


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

congratulations









are you planning on selling?


----------

